# Ayuda: Sobre declaración renta mal hecha entregada hace 2 años.



## dragon33 (11 Jun 2012)

Le he hecho la declaración de la renta con el programa padre a un compañero por solicitud expresa de él. 
Resulta que desde el año 2010 se la he estado haciendo, y llevo hechas tres declaraciones, ejercicios 2009, 2010 y 2011, siendo este del 2011, donde he caido en la cuenta de un error que he cometido en las otras dos anteriores.
Y es que no he puesto en la casilla adecuada el importe de un plan de pensiones de su mujer con lo cual en las otras dos anteriores no ha computado para desgravar, lo que le ha supuesto en la devolución unas minusvalías de unos 800 euros entre las dos. 
Pregunto; ¿como puede reclamar a hacienda las cantidades no cobradas? ¿existe plazo para ello?. Gracias.


----------



## Dev-em (11 Jun 2012)

Esto es lo que he averiguado:

1 ) Tienes el mismo plazo que ellos para pedir una rectificación.

Presenta un escrito solicitando esa deducción adicional y una copia de la declaración de ese año.

Y la fuente, que espero que sea fiable es...
Ayuda. Plazo para reclamar en Hacienda deducciones no declaradas - InverForo

P.S.

Fijate en la respuesta, creo que responde tus dudas.


----------



## Ulisses (11 Jun 2012)

Tienes 4 años para hacerlo. 

Debes modificar la declaración original y solicitar una devolución complementaria amparada en este artículo del real decreto 1065/2007:



> Artículo 121. Solicitudes de devolución complementarias y sustitutivas.
> 
> 1. Tendrán la consideración de solicitudes de devolución complementarias las que se refieran a la misma obligación tributaria y periodo que otras presentadas con anterioridad, en las que se incluyan nuevos datos no declarados o se modifique parcialmente el contenido de las anteriormente presentadas, que subsistirán en la parte no afectada.
> 
> ...


----------



## dragon33 (11 Jun 2012)

¿El plazo de 4 años es a partir de la presentación de la declaración?, es decir, que si la presentó en 2010 la del ejercicio 2009 supongo que dispone hasta el 2013 para reclamar ¿no?.


----------



## Ulisses (11 Jun 2012)

dragon33 dijo:


> ¿El plazo de 4 años es a partir de la presentación de la declaración?, es decir, que si la presentó en 2010 la del ejercicio 2009 supongo que dispone hasta el 2013 para reclamar ¿no?.



No exactamente. El plazo legal es más ventajoso, puesto que puedes presentar la solicitud antes de pasados 4 años desde el día siguiente al que finalizaba el plazo de presentación de la declaración, porque pudiste haberla presentado un mes antes, por ejemplo.

Echa un vistazo a estos dos links:

Impuestos para andar por casa » Blog Archive » ME HE EQUIVOCADO ¿CÓMO CORRIJO LA DECLARACIÓN PRESENTADA?

1. La declaración tributaria. Las autoliquidaciones. La comunicación de datos | Fiscal impuestos - Derecho fiscal, tributación e impuestos.


----------

